# Spinning reel for Kings



## PompChaser315

Im getting married in September so we are trying to come up with some items to add to our registry on Amazon. I currently have 1 rod that needs a reel so I was wondering if anyone has a suggestion on what I should get? I currently pier fish for kings using a Penn 750, and I have no complaints about it whatsoever. I love its simplicity and it seems built pretty solid and handles the fish rather nicely. Was wondering if I should just add another one of those to the arsenal or maybe try something else? Was pondering the Slammer, is that any good? I dont want to get too greedy with the gift list so Id like to keep it $200 or under.. Anyting else I should look at besides a Penn? thanks in advance..
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hopin4aboat

I think the new penn spinnfisher SP should be out around that time and they look like they'll be pretty legit


----------



## Randy M

Wow, fishing reels on a wedding gift registry!:notworthy:

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


Back on track, I'll second the new Penn Spinfisher, the specs look impressive.


----------



## PompChaser315

Are you guys talking about the Spinfisher V? Cause yeah I want that as well but that doesnt hit the shelves til October I believe


----------



## PompChaser315

Hopin4aboat said:


> I think the new penn spinnfisher SP should be out around that time and they look like they'll be pretty legit


Did you mean the Shimano SP?


----------



## NoMoSurf

I caught several kings by accident last week on a $59 Pflueger President 30and a 6ft med action bass rod.... THOSE were some pretty fun battles. EVERYBODY stopped fishing to watch! haha All in the 30-35 inch range. You could ask for 3 or 4 of those...


----------



## Hopin4aboat

FUPAGUNT said:


> Did you mean the Shimano SP?


 
No I meant the spinfisher V sorry for the confusion


----------



## PompChaser315

Randy M said:


> Wow, fishing reels on a wedding gift registry!:notworthy:


Thats why Im marrying her


----------



## nb&twil

Hopin4aboat said:


> I think the new penn spinnfisher V should be out around that time and they look like they'll be pretty legit


Yep, wait a little longer and get the new spinfisher V. I'd bet the farm you won't be disappointed. But, if you _have_ to have a new reel before they come out, take a look at a Battle 3000 or 4000. Either of them would make a fine reel fo spanish mackerel, bait reel, or when the schoolie kings are around, it's a blast to catch kings on those little reels. Only about $100.


----------



## Boat-Dude

FUPAGUNT said:


> Thats why Im marrying her



That is awesome, go for the Shimano. I love mine!!


----------



## p8riot34

I second the battle. But you could go with the 6000 or 7000 for what your looking to do with it.


----------



## Austin

You pier fish = Gotta have a 706z! If you can't get your hands on one, a modified 302/402 will work too...


----------



## bassassassin

yep a 706z is pretty much a standard for pier fishing


----------



## countryfishingboy

heck naw colby its a 704z but both r great


----------



## hsiF deR

For $200.... I would look at Diawa saltist or shimano saragoosa.


----------



## Yaksquatch

Lot's of good advice on reels. However, I'm going to make a suggestion about your registry. Forget Amazon when it comes to fishing gear, set up a registry at Basspro or Cabela's or something like that!

Congrats and good luck!
Alex


----------



## PompChaser315

Yaksquatch said:


> Lot's of good advice on reels. However, I'm going to make a suggestion about your registry. Forget Amazon when it comes to fishing gear, set up a registry at Basspro or Cabela's or something like that!
> 
> Congrats and good luck!
> Alex


Yeah we already tried both places and they dont do a wedding registry for some reason..


----------



## fishhead1911

Just go for a Van Staal and never look back.:thumbup:


----------



## tofer

Your 750 should work just fine but if you can get one of the new ones, why not. You can also get a spheros or a saragosa and get a manual for it. Supposedly they said they will have a PUM for the SSV too but who knows when.


----------



## timeflies

i like the 5500 ssg. its as big as they get before being made out of metal, and therefore lighter. Never had a problem king fishing. There are just so many options with line these days, you can pack a lot of small diameter braid on a reel that 10 yrs ago wouldnt have done the job. 706 is a good choice to, especially for the king/cobia combo that you would want to be ready for on the pier. Of course, if you are looking for something to buy new in a store, both of my suggestions are out!


----------



## Xpac

I used to own Penn 704z, 706z, 4500ss, and 8500ss. Good reels but sold them all in favor of the lighter, more modern technology shimanos. The Shimano spheros line is awesome and priced very well. The spheros 10000 with carbon tec drag upgrade and 40lb braid will stop ANYTHING on the pier and it's way lighter and smoother than the Z and SS series penns. If you want one step higher then the Saragosa line is awesome too.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226

I got a Shimano Saragosa, havent failed me yet


----------



## PompChaser315

Well if everything goes as planned I will be picking up a couple new to me 706z's in good shape this weekend.. Im a lil nervous because Ive never messed with a manual reel before, but I guess you gotta start somewhere..


----------



## Fishermon

fishhead1911 said:


> Just go for a Van Staal and never look back.:thumbup:


lol....yeah..i saw this guy broke the handle of one with a lady fish...(fact) :thumbsup:

sold all mine (2) never looked back ....van staal..s are great reels. Loved mine.


----------



## PompChaser315

I cant justify dropping that kind of cash on a Van Staal.. Besides I think they are ugly as heck. Looks like something that should be dangling off of Lil Jon's gold chains!! To each their own though


----------



## Barracuda

Try a Garcia Mitchell 302


----------



## leeroy87

I have an old penn 750ss, its smooth and durable, can catch any size king on it, and it doesn't tear up much at all.


----------



## bigrick

Stick with the 750 and you'll be happy. The 706 Z are very reliable but the manual bail is more of a novalty IMO. I would never reccomend a Van Stall to anyone EVER!!!! lost a lot of money with one and they don't even come on my boat anymore. I only have the smaller slammer models but they are my favorite inshore reels now.


----------



## TinCan

Rick, dont you mean manual pick up on 706 , primary reason no bail is to keep bail from closing pre mature when casting a high dollar surf plug and losing it when line snaps from pre mature closure of bail, 706Z/706 Greenie still sought after reels Up down NE coast Maine to Carolina's the Surf fisherman use them frequently and more are buying early VS made in USA as VS went to china also.


----------



## Bigkidneys

I say screw the reel if you have a 750 which will work fine. Ask for a Kayak so you don't have to fight others for the Kings on the pier!


----------



## bigrick

I've had more problems with the pickup hooking my line when I cast than I ever did with a bail closing. It's just extra work, IMO. If it was something with huge advantages it would be like that on every reel. The biggest pain Ive found with the 706z is the constant pressure you have to keep on the line or it will come off the pickup and unravel. Definatly worthless on a boat. Like I said, it's a classic reel and has a following. I think every peir rat has a 706 but would take a 750 over it any day of the week. Other than the pickup it is an awesome reel, I like the simplicity of it, not a bunch of small parts to malfunction and they last forever.


----------



## Patriot

Penn 750ss will work on avergage kings along beach. A brute king will can peel off 300yds in about 5 seconds. The 850/950 is same reel with more line capacity.

I use a Penn 750ss on kayak along beach for kings, mahi and BFT. If I am targeting brute kings and sailfish, I use my Fin Nor 80. It has 38lb drag.


----------



## nb&twil

Why do you need 38lbs of drag for kings or sails? If you ever got anywhere near 38lbs, or even half that, you'd pull hooks on almost every fish you hook. Have you ever actually pulled the line on a spring scale to see what drag setting you're actually using for kingfish? If not, I bet you'd be awfully surprised.


----------



## FenderBender

Patriot said:


> Penn 750ss will work on avergage kings along beach. A brute king will can peel off 300yds in about 5 seconds. The 850/950 is same reel with more line capacity.
> 
> I use a Penn 750ss on kayak along beach for kings, mahi and BFT. If I am targeting brute kings and sailfish, I use my Fin Nor 80. It has 38lb drag.


A couple of years ago we landed a 128 lb amberjack on a penn 750 ss with 25 lbs mono. You don't need monster drag for kings, but whatever you like!


----------



## Patriot

Didn't say I use all 38lbs drag. Progressive drag increase. I think it is better on the fish to gas them faster so they recover quicker. The reel takes the punishment.....not me.


----------

